# Kindly assist



## SOWMYA SANKAR (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi I read thru the job seeker visa of Germany. My interview date is on 27 June, I want to know , if I have to take DD for 20k along with me for the interview.

my consultancy opted Frankfurt , but I prefer Berlin, can I change the city after I get my visa processed


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I thought the point of the job seeker visa is to find work in Germany so I don't think you are restricted to looking just in Frankfurt. Although depending on your skills there might probably be more opportunities in Frankfurt than Berlin.

I am not sure what you mean be 'DD'?


----------



## likith_jogi (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi SOWMYA SANKAR,

Why do you wanna take DD. Take cash with you, If u are searching job in frankfurt. you might need cash in hand for the expenses. i'm not sure if you will be able to convert DD to cash.

Regards


----------



## bharathreddybits (Jan 10, 2013)

SOWMYA SANKAR said:


> Hi I read thru the job seeker visa of Germany. My interview date is on 27 June, I want to know , if I have to take DD for 20k along with me for the interview.
> 
> my consultancy opted Frankfurt , but I prefer Berlin, can I change the city after I get my visa processed


I guess you are refering to the DD of 20K that you must be carrying with you to the Visa interview. If yes then yes, u need to take it to the interview. They may or may not ask for it but to be on safe side carry it with u.


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

James3214 said:


> I am not sure what you mean be 'DD'?


DD - Demand Draft, a from of cheque


----------



## khaleel955 (Mar 21, 2013)

SOWMYA SANKAR said:


> Hi I read thru the job seeker visa of Germany. My interview date is on 27 June, I want to know , if I have to take DD for 20k along with me for the interview.
> 
> my consultancy opted Frankfurt , but I prefer Berlin, can I change the city after I get my visa processed


hi somya hw was u r Visa Interview did it went well. Suppose If we are not qualified are they declaring the result then & thre itself r how is it works.

Even my interview is on 5th July 2013 at german consulate in Bnaglore and am vey much worried because am from BPO brackground Non IT.. Do I have chance to get job in germany


----------



## khaleel955 (Mar 21, 2013)

SOWMYA SANKAR said:


> Hi I read thru the job seeker visa of Germany. My interview date is on 27 June, I want to know , if I have to take DD for 20k along with me for the interview.
> 
> my consultancy opted Frankfurt , but I prefer Berlin, can I change the city after I get my visa processed


Hi sowmya, How was your visa interview , did they ask u the DD of 20k?


----------

